# Has anyone else noticed....



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
    We both have always laughed about our expectations when it comes to price and we've always said expect it to cost 25% more than we expect.
     Our average dinner bill usually runs around $200 bucks and I'm fine with that.
  But here lately it's gotten ridiculous,we went to a new mexican joint and a decent Top shelf  Margarita ended up costing $20 friggen bucks by the the time you added a topper so you could actually taste the tequila!!!
    My entree of fajitas and two quail ran for $36 bucks and to be honest I can make either one ten times better than what they turned out.
    The bill was over $230 before the tip. Am I just getting old and I'm turning into an old curmudgeon and I just dont realize it?
   And like I said,I dont mind $200 bucks for dinner but I expect a damn site more than what I just paid for.
   Hell,I dont mind $300 bucks on occasion if the food is outstanding but here lately thats just not the case.
    Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> We both have always laughed about our expectations when it comes to price and we've always said expect it to cost 25% more than we expect.
> Our average dinner bill usually runs around $200 bucks and I'm fine with that.
> But here lately it's gotten ridiculous,we went to a new mexican joint and a decent Top shelf  Margarita ended up costing $20 friggen bucks by the the time you added a topper so you could actually taste the tequila!!!
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> ...



  I would have had five but at those prices.....


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 20, 2016)

*Call these folks..



Or order on line here..
http://www.schwans.com/landing/?id=...raditional-text-Brand-Misspellings&cid=search*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

Not gonna call the travelers .......


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> We both have always laughed about our expectations when it comes to price and we've always said expect it to cost 25% more than we expect.
> Our average dinner bill usually runs around $200 bucks and I'm fine with that.
> But here lately it's gotten ridiculous,we went to a new mexican joint and a decent Top shelf  Margarita ended up costing $20 friggen bucks by the the time you added a topper so you could actually taste the tequila!!!
> ...



For that much money I'd expect the waitress to climb under the table and give me a great BJ! ...And I live in NYC!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> ...



   I here ya!!! 
The shit is getting ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Honestly, I wouldn't go into Manhattan unless dragged, and someone was BUYING me a meal there.... L.I.has many great restaurants with a good bottle of wine, and 2 steaks cost under $150! AND if you know the owner as I do in many Queens Italian joints, the bill is always under $100... But you had to be a "Soprano" IF YOU GET MY DRIFT.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



  Knowing people makes a whole lot of difference.
When we go to our favorite Cajun joint by the time we hit our table they have our drinks waiting for us and I can always count on having half of them missing from the final tab.
   Those places know how to encourage loyalty.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> We both have always laughed about our expectations when it comes to price and we've always said expect it to cost 25% more than we expect.
> Our average dinner bill usually runs around $200 bucks and I'm fine with that.
> But here lately it's gotten ridiculous,we went to a new mexican joint and a decent Top shelf  Margarita ended up costing $20 friggen bucks by the the time you added a topper so you could actually taste the tequila!!!
> ...




$200~$300 regularly just for the two of you????

Damn where you eat?

I thought me having a $120 steak a few weeks ago was ridiculous when  normally I would go to Outback and that would cost  me $50 bucks plus a couple of beers


.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> ...



   With only going out a couple of times a week two or three hundred ain't that bad.
And I will say that a third is bar tab.
   The thing that kills me is Houston is known for their restaurants.
In fact there are more restaurants per capita than any other city in the nation.
      I've grown used to reasonable prices for top of the line food but these days the prices are going through the roof.
    It wasnt five years ago you could go to a decent restaurant and spend a hundred and fifty bucks and leave well satisfied. And I mean busting at the seams and barely able to walk!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> ...



  So if there were two of you you're talking $240.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Lol, I am not taking my redneck girlfriend out to eat for $250, The cheap ass diner all the way 

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



  You sorry bastard.....
Damn you got me crying I'm laughing so hard!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



  All I can think of is this song....


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


*Do you suppose its global warming?*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



  Hell...what else can it be!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

You sorry bastard i'm still cracking up...


----------



## Crixus (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> We both have always laughed about our expectations when it comes to price and we've always said expect it to cost 25% more than we expect.
> Our average dinner bill usually runs around $200 bucks and I'm fine with that.
> But here lately it's gotten ridiculous,we went to a new mexican joint and a decent Top shelf  Margarita ended up costing $20 friggen bucks by the the time you added a topper so you could actually taste the tequila!!!
> ...



We ate at Tommy's Don in Webster last Friday. There were four of us. Was my first "fancy" dinner or real "fancy"  one anyway. We hit $200+- and was very happy with the food. I recommend the pork chop.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

Crixus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> ...



  See now thats reasonable.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> We both have always laughed about our expectations when it comes to price and we've always said expect it to cost 25% more than we expect.
> Our average dinner bill usually runs around $200 bucks and I'm fine with that.
> But here lately it's gotten ridiculous,we went to a new mexican joint and a decent Top shelf  Margarita ended up costing $20 friggen bucks by the the time you added a topper so you could actually taste the tequila!!!
> ...


My attitude is they want 100% of the price I want 100% of the goods/service, if not corporate hears about it and I am comped


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

Alex. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> ...



  I usually wont complain,I just wont go back.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I know I get pissed and send an email. LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

Crixus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I love to eat out a couple times a week just so we dont have to cook or clean up the aftermath.
> ...



     Have you tried Killens in Pearland?
  I've been dying to try the N.Y. strip flight of steaks. The place is supposed to be kick ass!!
Chef


----------



## Crixus (Apr 21, 2016)

And it's a dang good pork chop. Making me hungry thinking about it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

Alex. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



   The thing that pisses me off?
The managers/owners know damn good and well what kind of product they're turning out and whether it's worth the price.
     And while presentation is important to a degree,I cant stand it when they over do it to try and cover their ineptitude in the kitchen.
   It's insulting that they think you're stupid enough to be wowed into believing their food is worth a shit.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I agree. I generally do not like to eat out I enjoy cooking, when I do it is because I really have no choice and could not prepare a meal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

Alex. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



   Oh I love to cook. But sometimes I just want to kick back and relax and let someone else deal with it.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 21, 2016)

Three hundred dollars for Mexican slop?

Shit, I could eat for less than that a good steak house here on Long Island and that would include top shelf drinks and wine.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I need to develop your attitude


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr Clean said:


> Three hundred dollars for Mexican slop?
> 
> Shit, I could eat for less than that a good steak house here on Long Island and that would include top shelf drinks and wine.



     I generally dont go to steak houses unless they are supposed to be absolutely fantastic.
    I can turn out a steak every bit as good myself,it's not like there's much to it.
 If I'm going out I want something that has a shitload of prep time that I'm not doing.

     That was the thing about this mexican joint...the drinks were fucking outrageous!!
   You could tell the sorry bastards didnt even bother to make them with fresh squeezed limes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

Alex. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



    Being lazy?

   I must set my standards higher than some because you'll see the same crappy,in my eyes,restaurants with full parking lots every night.
  I just dont get it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

This being a recent phenomenon I blamed the higher cost of gas driving up the prices.
  But it's not only the prices it's the quality as well.


----------

